
Ask HN: Good material for a gentle introduction to calculus with complex numbers? - pedrodelfino
I am trying to use &#x27;Visual Complex Analysis&#x27; from Tristan Needham. It&#x27;s a great book but probably too hard for my current level on the subject.
======
gus_massa
Schaum's Outline of Complex Variables, 2ed (Schaum's Outlines) 2nd Edition

by Murray R Spiegel, Seymour Lipschutz, John J. Schiller Jr., Dennis Spellman

[https://www.amazon.com/Schaums-Outline-Complex-
Variables-2ed...](https://www.amazon.com/Schaums-Outline-Complex-
Variables-2ed/dp/0071615695)

